# AMD unveils Kaveri, its first enthusiast-class mobile APUs, some with FX branding



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

AMD hopes to finally step from behind Intels shadow with the launch of its all-new mobile APU platform, codenamed Kaveri.

Despite lagging behind its nemesiss offerings in terms of manufacturing process and thermal design profile (TDP), Kaveri looks to be a strong contender against Intels mobile fourth-generation Core lineupincluding some of Intels Core i7 parts. AMD is marking that achievement by slapping its enthusiast-oriented FX brand on the best of its new parts.

Kaveri processors feature integrated graphics, just like Intels mainstream CPUs. Unlike Intel, however, AMD has developed a heterogeneous architecture that allows the CPU and the GPU portions of the processor to access the computers entire memory space (up to 32GB). Intel processors with integrated graphics must share system memory, with X amount exclusive to the CPU and Y amount dedicated to the GPU.

Read More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's interesting in that they can share all the RAM....:up:


----------

